# Is it worth the money??



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

http://greensboro.craigslist.org/spo/3573861954.html

My son is looking for a kayak. I found this one on craigslist today. I talked the guy down to $575. Is this a good deal?

Darin


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I'd say yes considering a local VB shop has the same model for $800+. If the 14' is what he is looking for and will meet his needs in a yak, then that is a great buy.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Being that he has never fished from a yak and me only fished one time we have no clue what we are looking for. Is a 14' too long or too short? He is 14 and I am 39. Is this a good fishing yak?

Should we be looking for something else for a beginner yak?

Darin


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

It depends on where you'll fish. If rivers (fresh) or small lakes, the 14' maybe a bit big but if you fish larger rivers, bays, the 14' would be good. I don't own that particular yak so I can't talk about stability on those models. 
Not sure if there is a 'beginner' yak. There are more stable yaks than others for larger folks or to carry heavier loads.
Where will you be fishing?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Local rivers, lakes, pond and the sound at Fort Fisher. Maybe the waterway at Snows Cut. Running baits out for shark fishing in the surf.
Little bit of everything.

Darin


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I personally think thats to big for most bait running situations off the beach


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

What about a Ocean Kayak Scrambler XT? Guy wants $400. Includes paddle, seat and life jacket.

Darin


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Thats not a bad deal for that boat. I fish a 14' redfish and my buddy on here has a 14' Manta Ray he fishes. We do the same things out of our boats you are looking to do. Is it perfect for launching baits for sharks, no....Will it work You bet. Also you can fish the big water out of it comfy too. I fish the fort with mine and buddy does the same with his. Oh and snows Cut yup that too. Its a stable ride and fairly quick.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Yep I have the manta ray gilly is refering to.We arent that far apart your welcom to come paddle my yaks sometime if you want to see how he does, We have 2 manta ray 14s a hobie outback and a Malibu mini x


----------

